# How old are they?



## porkchop48 (May 15, 2012)

Does any one have pics of kits are they grow?

I noticed this litter that I have on Friday. I am not 100% sure if she had them on friday as I have been just feeding and moving on as to not stress the mom.   I did manage last night to lift the lid of the nesting box and noticed that they have a good amount of fur. 

How old are they when they start to get fur?  DO they get fur at 4 days old?


----------



## ruthless (May 15, 2012)

Look at this post that a member did of kits newborn to 4 weeks old.  perhaps that will help.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19073


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2012)

I posted a thread a couple of years ago with pics of a Mini Rex litter at birth, 3 days, 9 days, 14 days, and 3 weeks. Maybe it'll help?

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4211


----------

